#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Кагью: Рангтонг или Жентонг

## Дэчен Намджрол

В своих книгах Его Святейшество Далай-лама относит четыре основные школы тибетского буддизма к последователям философских воззрений Рангтонг. В то же время, изучив вопрос более детально, мне удалось выяснить что например в Кагью довольно много последователей Жентонг. Следовательно возникли следующие вопросы: 

Философские воззрения какой традиции являются основными в Кагью и непосредственно в Карма Кагью?
Как в традиции Кагью уживаются Рангтонг и Жентонг?
Кто из изветсных последователей Карма Кагью является (являлся) сторонником Рангтонг?
Какие тексты традиции Кагью посвящены Рангтонг?

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Shunja

А чем вас жентонг не устраивает? Жентонг лишь говорит о том, что реальность не может быть какрй-либо идеей или концепцией.
Как сказал Чоки Нима Ринпоче: "Учитель, владеющий уверенностью воззрения (имея в виду прямое переживание), может изложить точку зрения Рангтонга точно и без всякого противоречия. Она будет абсолютно логична. Более того, такой учитель сможет изложить и точку зрения Шентонга, не впадая при этом в противоречие. И здесь все будет логично. ... Поэтому главное в практике – это достичь воззрения, свободного от умственных построений. Думать, что ничего не существует – это умственное построение; держаться противоположной точки зрения, считать, что что-то абсолютно существует – это тоже умственное построение. Реальное воззрение не держится за какие-то подобные идеи. Вот почему говорится, что истинное воззрение Мадхьямики свободно от тенет умственных построений."
Что касаемо Кагью, то 3 Кармапа был последователем Жентонг, написал много трудов этому вопросу посвящённому. Конечно это филл. концепция в не является основной для 4-х школ тиб. буддизма. Но нельзя забывать о Джонанаг, где Жентонг - основная концепция и сколько практиков дала эта линия за своё существование.
PS/ Извините, что не ответил на заявленые вопросы, просто высказался.
PSS/ Да и ещё не стоит забывать о различных трактовках этого термина. Идеи Ригпа или Татхагатагарбхи при должном разъяснении не входят в противоречие с Алмазной сутрой и доктриной Рангтонг. Это "две стороны одной медали".
PSSS/ Йогическая практика без этого воззрения мне представляется несколько абсурдной.

----------

Дмытро (09.03.2010), Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Aion

Пытался быть уже на БФ разговор.

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Необязательно, что последователи карма-кагью, должны относиться к какой либо из этих двух направлений. 
Ну вот есть сайт института Кармапы http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/
И описывается курс мадхьямики http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/uma.htm
О аутентичности этого института, пусть скажут сами последователи карма-кагью.

Скорее, дело в акцентах...

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Необязательно, что последователи карма-кагью, должны относиться к какой либо из этих двух направлений. 
> Ну вот есть сайт института Кармапы http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/
> И описывается курс мадхьямики http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/uma.htm
> О аутентичности этого института, пусть скажут сами последователи карма-кагью.
> 
> Скорее, дело в акцентах...


В Кагью разные ламы придерживаются различных воззрений. Кто-то жентонга, кто-то рангтонга. И то и другое передается и собственно в КИБИ, хотя институт сайт которого вы указали, насколько мне известно, почил на неопределенное время.

----------


## Джигме

Это личное дело каждого человека.  Мне рассказывали про гелугпинского монаха который долгое время тоже был жентонг, хотя в гелуг жентонг вообще неприемлем (в отличае от 3-х других школ). А потом со временем перешел на взгляды рантонга. Тут надо понимать что просто на веру такие вещи принимать нельзя. Нужно именно самому понять и согаситься. Мне, например, долгое время возрение читтаматры были более близкими, а прасангика казалась слишком нигилистичной. Но потом пришел к выводу что возрение прасангики более верное. Я еще слышал такую точку зрения, что для практики и понимания тантры возрения жентонга более понятны.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Fritz

Тут товарищ Горампа, сакьяпинец, "опровергает" обе системы, в исполнении Цонкапы и Долбовы. Что он там опровергает, я так и не понял)))) Какие-то свои фантазии опровергает, обзывает всех сатанистами, нигилистами и поедателями ящериц. Как поётся в песне - "только в нашем дворе православно поют" (с)

http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00...0-0-1264052083.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Shunja

> Тут товарищ Горампа, сакьяпинец, "опровергает" обе системы, в исполнении Цонкапы и Долбовы. Что он там опровергает, я так и не понял)))) Какие-то свои фантазии опровергает, обзывает всех сатанистами, нигилистами и поедателями ящериц. Как поётся в песне - "только в нашем дворе православно поют" (с)
> 
> http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00...0-0-1264052083.


О, да. Это видимо скрытый Тхрехавадин был :Big Grin:  . Все "дураки" махаянские голову себе морочат, а он весь в белом :Smilie: . Красота.

PS/ По своей сути эти два воззрения не противоречат друг другу. А почему его нет в Гелуг? Ну наверное из-за того мутного противостояния с Джонанг.  
Однако опять повторюсь: Жентонг "полезен" при йгоческих практиках.
PSS/ Чтобы расставить все точки над i :




> Мне, например, долгое время возрение читтаматры были более близкими, а прасангика казалась слишком нигилистичной. Но потом пришел к выводу что возрение прасангики более верное.


Я придерживаюсь обоих положений, но в моём случае наоборот. От Рантонг к  Жентонг. :Wink:

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Fritz

> А почему его нет в Гелуг?


Почему нет? Есть, в тантрах. Просто считается, что рантон выше, партийное мнение, так принято. И многие гелугпийские мастера "неофициально" высказываются в пользу жентона, комментируют и всё такое.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Shunja

> Почему нет? Есть, в тантрах. Просто считается, что рантон выше, партийное мнение, так принято. И многие гелугпийские мастера "неофициально" высказываются в пользу жентона, комментируют и всё такое.


Это, да. Я имел ввиду именно то, что он в Гелуг поддерживается негласно, а официально кроме Парасангики все остальные прям "недофилософии".

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Необязательно, что последователи карма-кагью, должны относиться к какой либо из этих двух направлений. 
> Ну вот есть сайт института Кармапы http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/
> И описывается курс мадхьямики http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/uma.htm
> О аутентичности этого института, пусть скажут сами последователи карма-кагью.
> 
> Скорее, дело в акцентах...


Серёж, я в курсе по поводу того что в Карма Кагью можно встретить как последователей Рангтонг так и последователей Жентонг. Просто все философские трактаты мастеров Карма Кагью, которые мне удалось отыскать написаны последователями Жентонг. Складывается такое впечатление будто бы несмотря на то, что Карма Кагью  унаследовала обе тардиции как Рангтонг так и Жентонг, последователей Рангтонг и вовсе нет. Вот я и хотел бы узнать кто из известных учителей Карма Кагью является последователем Рангтонг и какие тексты кагьюпа посвящены данным воззрениям.

----------


## Шаман

> Вот я и хотел бы узнать кто из известных учителей Карма Кагью является последователем Рангтонг и какие тексты кагьюпа посвящены данным воззрениям.


А смысл?  :EEK!:

----------

Fat (11.03.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Тут товарищ Горампа, сакьяпинец, "опровергает" обе системы, в исполнении Цонкапы и Долбовы. Что он там опровергает, я так и не понял))))


 


> Долпопу, ключевого учителя школы джонанг, Горампа уличает в этернализме под маской жентонг, а Цзонкапу, основателя гелуг — в нигилизме под маской рангтонг. 
> ©

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Дело конечно хозяйское, но не лучше ли просто изучать Дхарму и _не делить ее_. 
Такие великие Учителя как, например, Е.С. Далай-лама всему учат: и Дзогчену, и Мадхьямаке-прасангике, и Махамудре.

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Дело конечно хозяйское, но не лучше ли просто изучать Дхарму и _не делить ее_. 
> Такие великие Учителя как, например, Е.С. Далай-лама всему учат: и Дзогчену, и Мадхьямаке-прасангике, и Махамудре.


Полностью с Вами согласен, но я даже и не собирался _делить_ её. Я лишь решил прояснить для себя данный вопрос.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (05.03.2010)

----------


## Роман К

А что можно прочитать из трудов по этому поводу?

----------


## Нико

Да, занятный вопрос... Я не знаю никого из кагьюпинцев древности, которые бы открыто придерживались воззрения рангтонг. Разве что это косвенно следует из песен Миларепы....
Хотя, видимо, нынешний 17-й Кармапа Оргьен Тинлей склонен к этому подходу.... Но время покажет. В любом случае,  рангтонг и жентонг являются взаимодополняющими воззрениями, особенно применительно к йогической пратике, и особенно-особенно -- к дзогчен.

----------

Shunja (06.03.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Вот что пишет Его Святейшество Далай-лама в очерке «Единство старой и новых школ»:

_По поводу философских взглядов можно отметить, что переводчик Марпа изучал теорию пустоты под руководством Майтрипады, который в своём произведении «Десять строф о таковости (Таттвадашака)» писал:

(Взгляды) сторонников и не-сторонников,
и даже мадхьямиков, не украшенных
словом гуру, - просто посредственны.

Здесь сказанно, что ни истинные, ни ложные сторонники взглядов школы только сознание не владеют конечной истиной и что даже те представители школы Срединного пути, которые не украшены сущностными наставлениями гуру, только посредственны. В комментарии на этот трактат ученик Майтрипады - Сахаджаваджра отождествляет гуру с несравненным Чандракирти. Отсюда ясно, что Майтрипада считал, что если говорить о высших воззрениях буддизма, то здесь принципиально важны сущностные наставления Чандракирти. Таким образом, взгляды Майтрипады, а значит и Марпы, - это взгляды школы Чандракирти - прасангики.

Далее ученик Марпы - Миларэпа - в своей «Песне к пяти сёстрам - (богиням) долгой жизни» заявляет, что хотя даже Будды, тело истины, стадии, пути и т.д., и в том числе даже пустота, не существуют в высшем смысле, но всеведущий Будда определил, что при отсутствии анализа и исследования всё существует для обусловленного сознания. Так что Миларэпа поддерживал непогрешимость взаимозависимого возникновения в сфере относительной истины, так же как необнаружимость с абсолютной точки зрения даже пустоты. В своём различении двух истин подобным образом Миларэпа придерживался истинных непогрешимых взглядов прасангики._

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015), Мошэ (18.03.2011), Нико (06.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.03.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Да обычная позиция Гелуг. Вот вам тогда ещё от Геше Тинлея:
"Таким образом, если вести речь о воззрении Жентонг исходя из «Сутры Сердца», выясняется, что данное воззрение противоречит этой сутре, которая относится ко второму повороту колеса учения. В связи с этим *последователи Жентонг, относящиеся к низшим философским школам* :Mad: , считают воззрение Рангтонг, следующее второму повороту колеса учения, нигилистичным. Для них истинны лишь те учения, что Будда дал во время третьего поворота колеса Дхармы. ... Поэтому, как я не раз уже говорил раньше, если та или иная интерпретация Дзогчен, Махамудры или чего-либо еще противоречит Мадхъямике Прасангике, это воззрение не является подлинным. А если некая школа согласуется с Мадхьямикой Прасангикой, то, какой бы она ни была, она подлинна..." Вот так. :Cry: 
Бедный Дзогчен и прочие тантры. :Frown: 
По моему очень скромному мнению, как и сказала Нико, Жентонг и Рантонг дополняют друг друга. Это вопрос интерпретации.




> А что можно прочитать из трудов по этому поводу?


Ну, например: "Уттаратантра" покровителя Майтрейи, "Шесть трактатов мадхьямы" написанные Нагарджуной (150-250 гг.), "Пять разделов земель" Арьясанги (395-470 гг.), "Коментарий на три Праджняпарамиты" Васубандху –  и т.д. Опираясь на эти трактаты, систематизируется воззрение на "основу, путь и плод" школы ума шентонг.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.03.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Shunja, Вы бы поменьше Геше Тинлея читали, я бы не считал его позицией гелуг.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (15.03.2010)

----------


## Fritz

У прасангики. У гелуг.

----------


## Нико

> У прасангики. У гелуг.


У прасангики, у гелуг, где-то числится самопознание? Это первоапрельская шутка? По-моему, ещё рано шутить...

----------


## Dron

Гелугпинцы (да и другие тоже, думаю) запросто в образовательных целях используют теории познания других школ. Наведите справки, текст с позиции саутрантики, либо  читтаматры, либо мадхъямика- сватанрика-йогачара
 "Ум и познание" по лекциям геше Джамьяна Кьенце, вот уж, думаю, где теория познания МП, ан нет -сватантрика.
Фриц, я ранее вопрос вам задавал, ответите?

----------


## Tong Po

> Никто из линии преемствености моих учителей, которая исходит от Будды Шакьямуни, материю не отрицал.


Дак и в читтаматре отрицается не материя как таковая, а *дихотомия материи и сознания*. Ибо, если материя и сознание есть нечто противоположное и абсолютно различное, то как же тогда материя может быть содержанием сознания (а она там отображается, то есть является содержанием)?

З.Ы. Обещанную цитату позже дам - ну нету щас под рукой текста.

----------


## Нико

> Дак и в читтаматре отрицается не материя как таковая, а *дихотомия материи и сознания*. Ибо, если материя и сознание есть нечто противоположное и абсолютно различное, то как же тогда материя может быть содержанием сознания (а она там отображается, то есть является содержанием)?
> 
> З.Ы. Обещанную цитату позже дам - ну нету щас под рукой текста.


Всегда считала, что содержанием сознания являются мысли и т.п., но никак не материя. Если так думать, то придётся приходить к выводу, что нематериальное рождает из себя материальное. Вы подумайте над этим хорошенько: как это в принципе возможно? 

У меня такое ощущение, что в России многие буддисты, кстати, чаще всего мужчины, склонны верить в чудо.

----------


## Tong Po

> Всегда считала, что содержанием сознания являются мысли и т.п., но никак не материя.


Я же в скобках написал: материя отображается в сознании. Или у Вас не так? Кроме как в сознании Вы с материей нигде и никак не сталкиваетесь. Мысли являются содержанием мано-виджняны, но никак не в зрительном сознании, например. Опять же, отображение чего-либо разве абсодютно отлично от самого отображаемого? Это как раз тот случай, когда одновременно и отлично и не-отлично. Взаимозависимо то есть.




> Если так думать, то придётся приходить к выводу, что нематериальное рождает из себя материальное. Вы подумайте над этим хорошенько: как это в принципе возможно?


Ну да, Вы к такому выводу и приходите. К другому и не придёте. Вы не обратили внимание, что я написал? Значение термина дихотомия Вам понятно или нет? Я Вам напомню, если Вы запамятовали:

Дихотоми́я (греч. διχοτομία: δῐχῆ, «надвое» + τομή, «деление») — раздвоенность, *последовательное деление на две части, не связанные между собой*.

Так вот именно это - последовательное деление материи и сознания на две не связанные между собой части и отрицает читтаматра. И из этого вовсе никак не следует, что нематериальное порождает из себя материальное. Категории нематериальное вообще в читтаматре нету. В прасангике, вроде, тоже.

----------


## Tong Po

Обещаная цитата:

Ачарья Васубандху, "Трисвабхава-нирдеша", 36:

"Благодаря восприятию *только ума (citta-maatra)* возникает невосприятие познаваемых объектов, и благодаря невосприятию познаваемых объектов возникает невосприятие сознания". 

Таким образом видно, что речь идёт именно о методике, а не об онтологии.

----------


## До

> Всегда считала, что содержанием сознания являются мысли и т.п., но никак не материя.


Рупа дхарма, это, например, _синее_. Синего объекта нет во внешнем мире, согласны? Нечто воспринимается синим. А собственно синева, это качество ума, сам ум (_читта матра_).




> Если так думать, то придётся приходить к выводу, что нематериальное рождает из себя материальное. Вы подумайте над этим хорошенько: как это в принципе возможно?


Вообще, это просто. Умственные факторы порождают материальные поступки (тела и речи). Само тело, это плод прошлой кармы, а карма, это намерение, умственный фактор.




> У меня такое ощущение, что в России многие буддисты, кстати, чаще всего мужчины, склонны верить в чудо.


Забавно такое слышать от тибетских буддистов верящих в летающих лам и прочее. (Или что Чандракирти доил нарисованную корову.)

----------

Aion (11.03.2010), Леонид Ш (11.03.2010)

----------


## Нико

]


> Я же в скобках написал: материя отображается в сознании. Или у Вас не так? Кроме как в сознании Вы с материей нигде и никак не сталкиваетесь. Мысли являются содержанием мано-виджняны, но никак не в зрительном сознании, например. Опять же, отображение чего-либо разве абсодютно отлично от самого отображаемого? Это как раз тот случай, когда одновременно и отлично и не-отлично. Взаимозависимо то есть.


Согласна.

[QUOTE]Ну да, Вы к такому выводу и приходите. К другому и не придёте. Вы не обратили внимание, что я написал? Значение термина дихотомия Вам понятно или нет? Я Вам напомню, если Вы запамятовали:




> Дихотоми́я (греч. διχοτομία: δῐχῆ, «надвое» + τομή, «деление») — раздвоенность, *последовательное деление на две части, не связанные между собой*.


Спасибо, просветили.  :Smilie: 




> Так вот именно это - последовательное деление материи и сознания на две не связанные между собой части и отрицает читтаматра. И из этого вовсе никак не следует, что нематериальное порождает из себя материальное. Категории нематериальное вообще в читтаматре нету. В прасангике, вроде, тоже.


Т.е. категории "нематериальное" в обоих школах нет? А сознание, только-ум, как же? Обыдно даже стало... за них....

----------


## Нико

> Обещаная цитата:
> 
> Ачарья Васубандху, "Трисвабхава-нирдеша", 36:
> 
> "Благодаря восприятию *только ума (citta-maatra)* возникает невосприятие познаваемых объектов, и благодаря невосприятию познаваемых объектов возникает невосприятие сознания". 
> 
> Таким образом видно, что речь идёт именно о методике, а не об онтологии.


Таким образом.... На мой взгляд, цитата очень невнятная, как паззл, и истолковать её правильно можно только с помощью адекватных комментариев подлнных мастеров. Таких цитат из текстов множество, как хочешь, так и трактуй. 
А про онтологию никто и не говорит, я, например, в неё не верю.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Рупа дхарма, это, например, _синее_. Синего объекта нет во внешнем мире, согласны? Нечто воспринимается синим. А собственно синева, это качество ума, сам ум (_читта матра_).


Да уж, синего нет во внешнем мире, это -- коллективный глюк всех, кто видит синее.  :Smilie:  Т.е. шести миллиардов человек на этой планете...
А собственно синева -- никак не качество ума, у ума только три качества -- ясность, познающая способость и бесформернность. 




> Вообще, это просто. Умственные факторы порождают материальные поступки (тела и речи). Само тело, это плод прошлой кармы, а карма, это намерение, умственный фактор.



Как у Вас всё просто! Как из умственного фактора возникает материя? Расскажите...





> Забавно такое слышать от тибетских буддистов верящих в летающих лам и прочее. (Или что Чандракирти доил нарисованную корову.)


В данный момент Вы разговариваете не со всеми тибетскими буддистами, а со мной только. Я поверю в летающего ламу, только если сама увижу, как он летит....

Ктстати, хорошую цитату тут нашла:

"Догадка женщины гораздо точнее уверенности мужчины".

Рудьярд Киплинг.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## До

> Да уж, синего нет во внешнем мире, это -- коллективный глюк всех, кто видит синее.  Т.е. шести миллиардов человек на этой планете... А собственно синева -- никак не качество ума, у ума только три качества -- ясность, познающая способость и бесформернность.


Зачем всё это писать? Нечего сказать пропустите, проигнорируйте. Над этим надо думать, а не писать поскорее отписку, хихи да хаха. Мне ваша отписка - не нужна.




> Как у Вас всё просто! Как из умственного фактора возникает материя? Расскажите...


Я объяснил. Повторяю: _Умственные факторы порождают материальные поступки (тела и речи). Само тело, это плод прошлой кармы, а карма, это намерение, умственный фактор._

Зачем спрашивать только что объясненное? Не понимаю.




> В данный момент Вы разговариваете не со всеми тибетскими буддистами, а со мной только. Я поверю в летающего ламу, только если сама увижу, как он летит....


А в Чандракирти доящего нарисованную корову?




> Ктстати, хорошую цитату тут нашла:
> "_Догадка женщины гораздо точнее уверенности мужчины_".
> Рудьярд Киплинг.


Автор мужчина.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем всё это писать? Нечего сказать пропустите, проигнорируйте. Над этим надо думать, а не писать поскорее отписку, хихи да хаха. Мне ваша отписка - не нужна.


Умный мужчина.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> У прасангики, у гелуг, где-то числится самопознание?
> 
> Гелугпинцы (да и другие тоже, думаю) запросто в образовательных целях


Конечно числится, это один из верных источников познания, он ничей, никаких школ, наряду с чувствами. Зачем его опровергать? Неужто хотите сказать, что никаких верных источников познания - чувств и умозаключений нет? Раз так, что любое ваше опровержение ложное. Не с той мельницей воюете, вот я к чему)))




> Фриц, я ранее вопрос вам задавал, ответите?


Какой вопрос? Если он правильно составлен и о понятном, то отвечу.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Конечно числится, это один из верных источников познания, он ничей, никаких школ, наряду с чувствами. Зачем его опровергать? Неужто хотите сказать, что никаких верных источников познания - чувств и умозаключений нет? Раз так, что любое ваше опровержение ложное. Не с той мельницей воюете, вот я к чему)))




Доброе утро! Я как раз тоже считаю, что, если тема самоосознания приведена в гелугпинском учебнике, то только в образовательных целях это может быть. У прасангиков этот вид сознания не признаётся.

----------


## Fritz

А dbang mngon, yid mngon и rjes dpag признаются?

----------


## До

> Скорее, это Вы сейчас отписываетесь. Я привела аргумент, вот на него и надо бы ответить.


Между хаха у меня точность различения аргументов падает.

Попробую так.
Допускаете, что есть темы над которыми нужно подумать, а не сразу смеяться?

Вот такая тема - синий цвет он где возникает?
1) Допустим, во внешнем мире есть _синевость_, некий элемент синего, он то и различается глазом как синее. Ну, думаю, любому понятно, что такого элемента нет. С т.з. физики синими воспринимаются световые волны определённой частоты, но волны не синие на самом деле, они просто волны. Колебания, это не цвет. (Не говоря уж о том, что прасангикой вы бы такую _синевость_ быстро обсмеяли.) Цвет, то как мы его различаем сознанием, с т.з. нашего сознания, он не из колебаний состоит, он просто синий, такой как есть. Но при этом, допустим, я смог вас как-то убедить, что в материальном мире синего элемента нет (вы же так и не ответили на мой вопрос, согласны?)

2) Йог в медитации может видеть синий цвет (без синего объекта), во сне мы можем видеть синий цвет (без реального синего объекта), возможно даже если подать в мозг ток в нужное место, то мы увидим синий цвет - в этом случае так же ничего синего не подавалось, а синева в сознании возникла. Таким образом синеву создаёт само сознание (_читта матра_).

"Качество ума" и "умственное качество", то что вы там придрались, это одно и то же, это же грамматика русского языка.

----------

Леонид Ш (11.03.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А dbang mngon, yid mngon и rjes dpag признаются?


Т.е. прямое чувственное познание, прямое ментальное познание и умозаключение? Признаются, но не считаются совершенно достоверными.

----------


## Нико

> ]Между хаха у меня точность различения аргументов падает.


Я, кажется, "ха-ха" не говорила.  :Smilie:  Пока что. 




> Попробую так.
> Допускаете, что есть темы над которыми нужно подумать, а не сразу смеяться?


Допускаю, и даже предельно серьёзна. 





> Вот такая тема - синий цвет он где возникает?
> 1) Допустим, во внешнем мире есть _синевость_, некий элемент синего, он то и различается глазом как синее. Ну, думаю, любому понятно, что такого элемента нет. С т.з. физики синими воспринимаются световые волны определённой частоты, но волны не синие на самом деле, они просто волны. Колебания, это не цвет. (Не говоря уж о том, что прасангикой вы бы такую _синевость_ быстро обсмеяли.) Цвет, то как мы его различаем сознанием, с т.з. нашего сознания, он не из колебаний состоит, он просто синий, такой как есть. Но при этом, допустим, я смог вас как-то убедить, что в материальном мире синего элемента нет (вы же так и не ответили на мой вопрос, согласны?)
> 
> 2) Йог в медитации может видеть синий цвет (без синего объекта), во сне мы можем видеть синий цвет (без реального синего объекта), возможно даже если подать в мозг ток в нужное место, то мы увидим синий цвет - в этом случае так же ничего синего не подавалось, а синева в сознании возникла. Таким образом синеву создаёт само сознание (_читта матра_).


Согласна, что синего во внешнем мире нет. Видимо, у людей коллективная карма видеть какие-то колебания как синее... Читтаматра или не читтаматра...





> "Качество ума" и "умственное качество", то что вы там придрались, это одно и то же, это же грамматика русского языка.


Не пойму, к чему я в этой связи могла придраться. Не к грамматике русского языка -- это точно.

----------


## Fritz

> Признаются, но не считаются совершенно достоверными.


А что считается совершенно достоверным? 




> Согласна, что синего во внешнем мире нет.


Так Вы ж вроде говорили, что верите в существование внешних объектов. А эти объекты состоят из синего, слышимого, вкусного, с запахом, мысленного и т.д. Сама материя-то где? )))

----------


## Aion

Ещё раз о васанах:



> ...Инстинктивный образ должен располагаться не на красном, а на фиолетовом конце цветовой шкалы. Динамическая энергия инстинкта располагается как бы в инфракрасной части спектра, в то время как инстинктивный образ лежит в ультрафиолетовой части. Если мы вспомним наш цветовой символизм, тогда, как я уже говорил, красный - не такое уж плохое соответствие для инстинкта. Но духу, как можно предположить[122], должен больше соответствовать синий, чем фиолетовый. Фиолетовый - это "мистический" цвет, и он определенно отражает несомненные "мистические" или парадоксальные качества архетипа наиболее приемлемым образом. Фиолетовый состоит из синего и красного, хотя в спектре имеет и свое собственное место. Теперь, когда мы скорее случайно, чем благодаря наводящей мысли, нащупали границы, подчеркивая, что архетип более точно характеризуется фиолетовым цветом, то, поскольку он является образом, как таковым, он в то же самое время является и динамической энергией, которая и заставляет почувствовать нуминозную и очаровывающую силу архетипного образа. Осознание и ассимиляция инстинкта никогда не происходит на красном конце спектра, т.е. путем погружения в инстинктивную сферу, а только через соединение в целое значимого образа и, одновременно, вызванного инстинкта, хотя и в форме, полностью отличной от той, что мы встречали на биологическом уровне...
> Поскольку архетип является формообразующим принципом инстинктивной энергии, его синий загрязнен красным: так появляется фиолетовый, или, иначе, мы можем интерпретировать это сравнение как апокатастасис (т.е. возвращение к первозданному состоянию благости, ведущее ко всеобщему просветлению. — прим. перев.) инстинкта, поднимаемого на высшую частоту, именно так мы можем легко извлечь инстинкт из латентного (т.е. трансцендентного) архетипа, который проявляет себя на большей длине волны[123] (т.е. на более низкой частоте, соответствующей красному цвету cпектра, высокие частоты (синий цвет спектра) характерны для духовных проявлений. - прим. перев.). Хотя это не более чем аналогия, я, тем не менее, чувствую искушение рекомендовать моим читателям этот образ фиолетового цвета как иллюстрацию близости архетипа с его противоположностью. Творческая фантазия алхимиков нашла выражение этой трудной для понимания тайны природы в виде другого не менее точного символа: Уробороса, змеи, пожирающей свой хвост...
> Так как психе и материя содержатся в одном и том же мире и, более того, находятся в непрерывном контакте друг с другом и в конце концов основываются на непредставимых, трансцендентных факторах, то не только возможно, но даже и весьма вероятно, что психе и материя - это два различных аспекта одной и той же вещи. Как мне кажется, на это указывают синхронистические явления, поскольку они показывают, что непсихическое может вести себя подобно психическому, и наоборот, без существования какой-либо каузальной связи между ними. Наши современные знания позволяют нам всего лишь сравнить отношение психического и материального мира с двумя конусами, чьи вершины соединяются в одной точке — по сути, в нулевой точке - касаясь и не касаясь друг друга.
> __________________
> [122] Это предположение основывается на том, что синий цвет воздуха и неба более охотно используется для описания духовных содержаний, в то время как красный, "теплый" цвет, используется для описания чувств и эмоций. 
> [123] Сэр Джеймс Джинс (Jeans, Physics and Philosophy, p. 193) указывает, что тени на стене пещеры Платона совершенно так же реальны, как и невидимые фигуры, которые отбрасывают их, и чье существование может быть выведено лишь математически. [См. Платон, Государство, кн. 7, пар. 514 слл. - прим. перев.]
> 
> Карл Густав Юнг
> О природе психе

----------


## Нико

> ]А что считается совершенно достоверным?


Йогическое прямое восприятие таковости. 




> Так Вы ж вроде говорили, что верите в существование внешних объектов. А эти объекты состоят из синего, слышимого, вкусного, с запахом, мысленного и т.д. Сама материя-то где? )))


Верю в условно существующую материю, во взаимозависимость, которая порождает в нашем восприятии все эти цвета, вкусы, запахи и т.д. В объективную конкретику не верю. Взаимозависимость -- это ключ ко всему!

----------


## Vadimko

верю - не верю, с таким подходом вам надо бы к другим форумам присмотреться.

сегодня веришь в одно, завтра поверишь в другое, надо проверять, знать.

удачи!

----------


## Нико

> верю - не верю, с таким подходом вам надо бы к другим форумам присмотреться.


Да ну? Про веру в буддизме читали? Вплоть до прямого постижения пустоты все этапы путей называются "этапами практики через веру". Но вера тоже разная бывает, её как минимум четыре вида. Почитайте об этом.

----------


## Fritz

> Йогическое прямое восприятие таковости.


Мне тут в личке читтаматрины подсказали следующее, что rang rig это факт наличия сознания (как я ранее и говорил), знание о том, что есть сознание, т.е. как я понял это знание, праджня, и что никакого дополнительного знания о том, что есть знание не требуется. Таким образом можно говорить о том, что читтаматра - более высокое воззрение.))))))




> В объективную конкретику не верю.


Ну слава тебе господи, а то тогда я уж было испугался - прасангики веруют во внешние объекты.

----------


## Нико

]


> Мне тут в личке читтаматрины подсказали следующее, что rang rig это факт наличия сознания (как я ранее и говорил), знание о том, что есть сознание, т.е. как я понял это знание, праджня, и что никакого дополнительного знания о том, что есть знание не требуется. Таким образом можно говорить о том, что читтаматра - более высокое воззрение.))))))


Ваша логика всё-таки потрясает.....
Т.е. читтаматрины консультируют Вас в личке, а сюда, на этот тред, прямо к ним относящийся, не пишут почему-то?

rang rig -- это термин, означающий самопознающее сознание, самоосознание и т.п. Это не праджня никакая, поэтому наличие этого понятия у читтаматры не делает её "более высоким воззрением".  




> Ну слава тебе господи, а то тогда я уж было испугался - прасангики веруют во внешние объекты.


Я же сказала, что не смею считать себя прасангиком, так, по-чайниковски, пытаюсь что-то тут объяснить.  Только не знаю, слышит ли меня тут кто-нибудь вообще.

----------


## Vadimko

> Да ну? Про веру в буддизме читали? Вплоть до прямого постижения пустоты все этапы путей называются "этапами практики через веру". Но вера тоже разная бывает, её как минимум четыре вида. Почитайте об этом.


а это вы читали, а это вы видали? так любой нахал умеет  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fritz

> Т.е. читтаматрины консультируют Вас в личке, а сюда, на этот тред, прямо к ним относящийся, не пишут почему-то?
> 
> rang rig -- это термин, означающий самопознающее сознание, самоосознание и т.п. Это не праджня никакая, поэтому наличие этого понятия у читтаматры не делает её "более высоким воззрением".


Да, термин - это одно, а вот смысл его, в контексте разных систем, может отличаться. В данном случае "истинный" у читтаматринов и "истинный" у прасангиков не одно и тоже. 2+3 и 10:2 - что правильнее?

Не знаю почему они не пишут. Наверное устали от глупости некоторых прасангиков и их нежелания учиться.))))

----------


## Нико

> а это вы читали, а это вы видали? так любой нахал умеет


Это Вы в мой адрес так выразились?

----------


## Нико

> Да, термин - это одно, а вот смысл его, в контексте разных систем, может отличаться. В данном случае "истинный" у читтаматринов и "истинный" у прасангиков не одно и тоже. 2+3 и 10:2 - что правильнее?


rang rig везде тот же самый. Учитывая, что, кроме как в читтаматре, такого зверя ни у кого больше не существует.... А про "истинность" я не говорила. В чём разница тогда между "истинным" в обоих школах? Расскажите, если такой умный...





> Не знаю почему они не пишут. Наверное устали от глупости некоторых прасангиков и их нежелания учиться.))))


Ха-ха... "Уставшие читтаматрины"....

----------


## Dron

> Мне тут в личке читтаматрины подсказали следующее, что rang rig это факт наличия сознания (как я ранее и говорил), знание о том, что есть сознание, т.е. как я понял это знание, праджня, и что никакого дополнительного знания о том, что есть знание не требуется. Таким образом можно говорить о том, что читтаматра - более высокое воззрение.))))))


Так ранг-риг это *факт наличия сознания*, либо* знание этого факта*? Репа с рыбой в одной корзине.

Вывод о праджне, вот это лихо. К какой из скандх отнесем праджню? А еще лучше чувственные сознания праджней объявить, ровно на тех же основаниях. 
И никакого дополнительного знания о внешних объектах не требуется. Таким образом, вайбхашика - более высокое воззрение.

----------

Нико (11.03.2010)

----------


## Tong Po

> знание о том, что есть сознание


Это и есть самоосознование.

----------


## Fritz

> К какой из скандх отнесем праджню?


К самскарам.




> Так ранг-риг это факт наличия сознания, либо знание этого факта?


Это одно и тоже. А Вам обязательно надо иметь дополнительный концепт к чистому факту?




> А еще лучше чувственные сознания праджней объявить


У будд так и есть. У небудд сознание и прочее объявляются клешами.

----------


## Нико

[PHP] У небудд сознание и прочее объявляются клешами.[/PHP]

Кто объявил?

----------


## Fritz

Нико, как же Вам живётся без чувства юмора? Примите моё сострадание.)))
Я переиграл слово "объявить", корень там от "являть". Впрочем, не обращайте внимания, мало ли кто что пишет.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, как же Вам живётся без чувства юмора? Примите моё сострадание.)))
> Я переиграл слово "объявить", корень там от "являть". Впрочем, не обращайте внимания, мало ли кто что пишет.


Я как раз тренируюсь в чувстве юмора в этом треде. Если не получается -- прошу прощения. 
Я никак не пойму, Фриц, любите ли Вы меня или ненавидите?  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

А что слог хум подсказывает?

----------


## Нико

> А что слог хум подсказывает?


Слог ХУМ подсказывает только слог ХУМ. Больше не скажу.

----------


## Dron

Фриц, в читтаматре есть номинальные внешние объекты?

----------


## Fritz

В каком смысле есть? Как концепты есть, истинно (в прасангиковском понимании) нет, в любом последовательном буддизме так.

----------


## Dron

А в Читтаматре самосознание существует тоже как концепт ?

----------


## Нико

> А в Читтаматре самосознание существует тоже как концепт ?


В Читтаматре -- не как концепт.

----------


## Dron

Да, Нико, понятно. Вопрос Фрицу адресован.

----------


## Fritz

> А в Читтаматре самосознание существует тоже как концепт ?


Врядли, скорее всего как взаимозависимое, паратантра. Это ещё и от хозяина зависит - для обывателя как концепт, для него всё концепт, для созерцателя не как концепт.

----------


## Dron

Т.е. в читтаматре паратантра не концепт?

----------


## Fritz

Нет конечно же.

----------


## Dron

В МП паратантра - концепт?

----------


## Fritz

Нет. Что за вопросы?)))

----------


## Нико

Т.е, Фриц, по-Вашему, везде всё реально существует, а не в качестве концепта. Вы -- реалист, что ли? Поборник самобытия, с которыми спорил Нагарджуна?

----------


## Fritz

Везде всё феноменально существует, дхармно, т.е. не существует и не несуществует. А концепт - продукт ложного мышления, клеш.

----------


## Нико

> Везде всё феноменально существует, дхармно, т.е. не существует и не несуществует. А концепт - продукт ложного мышления, клеш.


Категорически не согласна! Учиться, учиться и учиться! (В.И. Ленин)

----------


## Dron

> Везде всё феноменально существует, дхармно, т.е. не существует и не несуществует. А концепт - продукт ложного мышления, клеш.


1)Т.е. способ существования паратантры в читтаматре и МП понимается одинаково- пуста от самобытия?
2) "Дхармы пусты от самобытия" -  не концепт?

----------


## Shunja

Господа, а не подраться ль нам? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Господа, а не подраться ль нам?


А смысл -- драться? Тем более, что Вы тут новичок, не то что мы, бывалые  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> 1)Т.е. способ существования паратантры в читтаматре и МП понимается одинаково- пуста от самобытия?
> 2) "Дхармы пусты от самобытия" - не концепт?


1. да.
2. Концепт. Правильный концепт, соответствующий буддийской цели.




> Тем более, что Вы тут новичок


Я тоже новичок. Вечный причём.

----------


## Shunja

> А смысл -- драться? Тем более, что Вы тут новичок, не то что мы, бывалые


И правда куда это мне со свиным рылом! :Cry: 
Прости, о Великая. :Kiss:

----------


## Dron

> Цитата:
> 1)Т.е. способ существования паратантры в читтаматре и МП понимается одинаково- пуста от самобытия?
> 2) "Дхармы пусты от самобытия" - не концепт?
> 1. да.


1) Та самая пустота, Второго поворота ?

----------


## Нико

> И правда куда это мне со свиным рылом!
> Прости, о Великая.


Это шютка была....

----------


## Fritz

> 1) Та самая пустота, Второго поворота ?


Любого поворота. Это одна из 4-х печатей.

----------


## Dron

Пустота Второго поворота=пустота Третьего поворота= одна из четырех печатей?

----------


## Нико

В четырёх печатях нет определения пустоты, специфического для определённой школы, а скорее усреднённое, подходящее для всех 4 философских школ.

----------


## Dron

Нико, ну просто отлично. Тепрь Фрица послушаем.

----------


## Fritz

Да я уже основное высказал, можно начинать перечитывать тред. Тут ведь как получается для "оппонентов" - читтаматра или смерть (ереси реализма, нигилизма, бреда и т.д., отрицание 4-х БИ проще говоря)  :Big Grin: 

Что значит "усреднённое" определение взаимозависимости (пустоты), я так и не понял и врядли это в этой жизни пойму, очень уж сложно.

----------


## Нико

]


> Да я уже основное высказал, можно начинать перечитывать тред. Тут ведь как получается для "оппонентов" - читтаматра или смерть (ереси реализма, нигилизма, бреда и т.д., отрицание 4-х БИ проще говоря)


Да, забавно Вы выразились: "читтаматра или смерть". 





> Что значит "усреднённое" определение взаимозависимости (пустоты), я так и не понял и врядли это в этой жизни пойму, очень уж сложно.


Неужели так сложно "в этой жизни" понять такие простые вещи? Третья из четырёх печатей гласит: "Все явления пусты и бессамостны". Эту формулировку признают ВСЕ буддийские философы, но в разной степени понимают пустоту. См. определение пустоты в каждой из четырёх школ.

----------


## Dron

> усредненного определения


 в печатях нет, там есть АНАТМАН, отрицание именно АТМАНА - несоставного, постоянного, независимого. 
В Читтаматре и МП существуют дополнительные объекты отрицания, которых нет в предыдущих двух школах. 
У вас как я понял, объект отрицания МП и читтаматры один и тот же, и =отрицаемому в Печатях, что делает Саутрантику и Вайбхашику небуддийскими школами.

----------

Пилигрим (15.03.2010)

----------


## Нико

> в печатях нет, там есть АНАТМАН, отрицание именно АТМАНА - несоставного, постоянного, независимого.


Так я ж привела прямую цитату из печатей: "Все явления пусты и бессамостны". Видимо, это и правда есть отрицание лишь атмана. В данном случае. Остальное -- к Фрицу.  :Smilie:  Хуанди, наверное, в очередной раз забанили, раз не проявляется тут  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Dron

Нико, если для вас Саутрантика и Вайбхашика - буддийские школы, то весь предыдущий пост я адресую Фрицу.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, если для вас Саутрантика и Вайбхашика - буддийские школы, то весь предыдущий пост я адресую Фрицу.


Конечно, буддийские. Оставляю Вас с Фрицем, т.к. наши с Вами взгляды довольно похожи :Smilie: .

----------


## Fritz

> См. определение пустоты в каждой из четырёх школ.


Ну вот и приведите, а не см. См. я и сам могу напечатать на клавиатуре.))))




> В Читтаматре и МП существуют дополнительные объекты отрицания, которых нет в предыдущих двух школах.


Это какие же?




> У вас как я понял, объект отрицания МП и читтаматры один и тот же, и =отрицаемому в Печатях, что делает Саутрантику и Вайбхашику небуддийскими школами.


Я про это и говорил, что они небуддийские, потому и мёртвые. Зверски замучены во время второго поворота. В вайбхашике признаётся материя, в сотрантике, если я не ошибаюсь, "трансцендентные" дхармы.




> в печатях нет, там есть АНАТМАН, отрицание именно АТМАНА - несоставного, постоянного, независимого.


Анатмавада это и есть утверждение взаимозависимости (пустоты). Синонимы.

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот и приведите, а не см. См. я и сам могу напечатать на клавиатуре.))))


Времени нету приводить. Почитайте хотя бы "Гарвардские лекции".




> Я про это и говорил, что они небуддийские, потому и мёртвые. Зверски замучены во время второго поворота. В вайбхашике признаётся материя, в сотрантике, если я не ошибаюсь, "трансцендентные" дхармы.


В обоих, однако, отрицается атман. 




> Анатмавада это и есть утверждение взаимозависимости (пустоты). Синонимы.


 Синонимы -- только в прасангике, ИМХО.

----------


## Fritz

> В обоих, однако, отрицается атман.


Материя и трансцендентное - атман, разновидности. На словах разве что отрицается, что есть двойное извращение))) Время рассудило - этих школ больше нет, остались только споры, не понимаю зачем спорить, если учение не соответствует 4-м печатям, то оно небуддийское.

----------


## Нико

> Материя и трансцендентное - атман, разновидности. На словах разве что отрицается, что есть двойное извращение))) Время рассудило - этих школ больше нет, остались только споры, не понимаю зачем спорить, если учение не соответствует 4-м печатям, то оно небуддийское.


Отрицание атмана не равнозначно отрицанию материи. Поэтому, и именно поэтому, все четыре философские школы БУДДИЗМА подпадают под четыре печати.

----------


## Fritz

> Почитайте хотя бы "Гарвардские лекции".


Из четырех школ буддийской философии основными считаются Читтаматра и Мадхьямика, так как они *утверждают как бессамостность личности, так и бессамостность явлений.* 

Когда мы постигаем, что объекты не существуют как нечто внешнее по отношению к воспринимающему их сознанию, эти объекты перестают казаться нам самостоятельными, незыблемыми основами желания, ненависти и прочего. Таким образом, воззрение Читтаматры весьма полезно, и многие индийские ученые достигли высот постижения, опираясь на это воззрение. Кроме того, множество йогинов и великих последователей Мантраяны изначально опирались на эту систему в своей практике. Но и в наши дни это воззрение может быть кое-кому полезным. Несмотря на то что с точки зрения школы Мадхьямика Прасангика воззрение школы Читтаматра можно опровергнуть, оно подходит для практики, если соответствует складу ума того или иного человека. 

(с) ЕСДЛ




> Отрицание атмана не равнозначно отрицанию материи.


Равнозначно. Я уже это объяснял в общих чертах. Можете начать перечитывать тред.




> Поэтому, и именно поэтому, все


Только в Ваших сладостных фантазиях. У остальных людей всё нормально.

----------


## Dron

Никто из вменяемых полезность Читтаматры не отрицает.

----------


## Dron

Фриц, вас устроит свидетельство, например, ЕСДЛ, о 4х школах, как соотв. Печатям?

----------


## Fritz

Нет, не устроит, у меня своя голова есть, это раз, а во-вторых, учителя специально так выражаются, чтобы не идти ни малейшим образом с нарушениями обетов, в мёртвых школах есть содержание общебуддийских утверждений, просто неправильно ими понимаемыми, поэтому и говорится, что они буддийские. Условно, в виде наименования))))
Я не брал на себя обязательств тупо соглашаться со всем тем что ЕСДЛ рассказывает новичкам, согласно их возможностям,  на лекциях в Гарварде.
Чтоже тогда Васубанду ушёл из вайбхашиков, да ещё и со слезами и рваньём волос на груди в стиле "какой же я был болван!"?)))

----------


## Dron

> Я не брал на себя обязательств тупо соглашаться со всем тем что ЕСДЛ рассказывает новичкам, согласно их возможностям,  на лекциях в Гарварде.


К дибилизму вас никто  не призывает, не преувеличивайте.

Вам нравится называть "буддизмом" только школы, опирающиеся на тексты конечного смысла, а в традиции "буддизмом" называют все 4, в том числе и опирающиеся на тексты, подлежащие интерпретации. Какой смысл в этой ярлыковой революции?

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не устроит, у меня своя голова есть, это раз, а во-вторых, учителя специально так выражаются, чтобы не идти ни малейшим образом с нарушениями обетов, в мёртвых школах есть содержание общебуддийских утверждений, просто неправильно ими понимаемыми, поэтому и говорится, что они буддийские. Условно, в виде наименования))))
> Я не брал на себя обязательств тупо соглашаться со всем тем что ЕСДЛ рассказывает новичкам, согласно их возможностям,  на лекциях в Гарварде.
> Чтоже тогда Васубанду ушёл из вайбхашиков, да ещё и со слезами и рваньём волос на груди в стиле "какой же я был болван!"?)))


А Вы себя "новичком" не считаете, что ли? 

Да будет Вам известно, что "Гарвардские лекции" вовсе не на новичков рассчитаны.  :Smilie: 

И потом, Вы много на себя берёте, делая выводы, которых не делает Его Святейшество.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (14.03.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Только в Ваших сладостных фантазиях. У остальных людей всё нормально.


Т.е. одна я тут фетиширую по поводу буддийской философии, а остальные в порядке, без иллюзий и неведения живут? Вы сами-то поняли, что сказали?

----------


## Fritz

> Какой смысл в этой ярлыковой революции?


Вот именно!)))
Что у нас буддизм - интерпретированное или  оригинал?))) У Вас очередной логический рэбэллион я погляжу. 




> Да будет Вам известно, что "Гарвардские лекции" вовсе не на новичков рассчитаны.


А-а, ну если на геше-лхарамб и махасиддхов, то тогда прошу прощения. Не знал что их в Гарварде готовят. Про то, что нельзя сходу новичкам рассказывать про пустоту во всей полноте, не сразу отнимать у них внешнюю реальную цацку, знал.

----------


## Нико

> А-а, ну если на геше-лхарамб и махасиддхов, то тогда прошу прощения. Не знал что их в Гарварде готовят. Про то, что нельзя сходу новичкам рассказывать про пустоту во всей полноте, не сразу отнимать у них внешнюю реальную цацку, знал.


В Гарварде люди неглупые совсем обучаются, не хуже нас с Вами... Если Вы получаете какие-то знания про пустоту, почему они не могут?

----------


## Fritz

Они могут, но порционно, так, как им предложил это ЕСДЛ))) В соответствии со своими обетами бодхисаттвы, а они у него скорее всего есть. И всётки у меня ещё более широкий подход, у меня практика будд. Прибежища, сутр и всего того, что в традиции прилагается к знаниям о пустоте, чтобы это были на выходе знания о будд. пустоте, а не непонятно о чём, о солипсизме или нигилизме. Это очень важный момент, которым пренебрегают всякие сектанты и самодеятели, чем себя и выдают.

Только, на всякий случай, давайте не будем обсуждать качество моей практики, и так знаю что низкое. И ещё я Вам на пару реплик не ответил, задумаетесь сами, на досуге.

----------


## Нико

> Они могут, но порционно, так, как им предложил это ЕСДЛ))) В соответствии со своими обетами бодхисаттвы, а они у него скорее всего есть. И всётки у меня ещё более широкий подход, у меня практика будд. Прибежища, сутр и всего того, что в традиции прилагается к знаниям о пустоте, чтобы это были на выходе знания о будд. пустоте, а не непонятно о чём, о солипсизме или нигилизме. Это очень важный момент, которым пренебрегают всякие сектанты и самодеятели, чем себя и выдают.
> 
> Только, на всякий случай, давайте не будем обсуждать качество моей практики, и так знаю что низкое. И ещё я Вам на пару реплик не ответил, задумаетесь сами, на досуге.


Вы опять меня смешите? У ЕСДЛ обеты бодхисаттвы "скорее всего есть". А у Фрица "точно есть". и у Фрица "более широкий подход", чем у ЕСДЛ...

----------


## Fritz

Имелось в виду, более широкий чем у воспитанников и сотрудников Гарварда. Поэтому, в другом месте, для меня и мне подобных, ЕСДЛ будет излагать более глубокий, соответствующий широте, вариант знаний о пустоте.

С дамами только так - сумел рассмешить, читай покорил.

----------


## Нико

> Имелось в виду, более широкий чем у воспитанников и сотрудников Гарварда. Поэтому, в другом месте, для меня и мне подобных, ЕСДЛ будет излагать более глубокий, соответствующий широте, вариант знаний о пустоте.
> 
> С дамами только так - сумел рассмешить, читай покорил.


Не удалось рассмешить. И вообще -- я не дама.  Более широкого и глубинного учения, чем гарвардцам, не дождётесь. У Его Святейшества очень точное понимание насчёт способностей слушателей.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (14.03.2010)

----------


## Fritz

Хм... А на картинке дама, германской национальности, жертва велосипедной катастрофы и героина.

----------


## Нико

> Хм... А на картинке дама, германской национальности, жертва велосипедной катастрофы и героина.


Где Вы увидели "даму" на картинке? Она тоже ею не была.... Я смотрю, Вы навели справки по поводу моего аватара... :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Ага, ещё лет 20 назад навёл)))

----------

Aion (14.03.2010)

----------


## Пилигрим

> в печатях нет, там есть АНАТМАН, отрицание именно АТМАНА - несоставного, постоянного, независимого. 
> В Читтаматре и МП существуют дополнительные объекты отрицания, которых нет в предыдущих двух школах. 
> У вас как я понял, объект отрицания МП и читтаматры один и тот же, и =отрицаемому в Печатях, что делает Саутрантику и Вайбхашику небуддийскими школами.


Обсуждение объекта отрицания упорно обходится, это и понятно, без него проще, все равны, все отрицают атман и утверждают пустоту. Только вот методологии у разных школ разные и без осмысления объекта отрицания не понять почему. Буддийская философия это не философия вообще, это философское осмысление доктрины, а значит методов. Методы без определения объекта отрицания, методы вообще, а они не отвечают на воспрос, что же конкретно необходимо делать.

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

Джамгон Конгтрул (Две истины): "В частности, всеведущим Рангджунгом (Третьим Кармапой) было сказано: 

 ... Абсолютное же - это пустотность собственной природы, которая объясняется как восемнадцать таких пустотностей как пустотность внутреннего и т.д.; тогда как истинное выражается как самовозникающее изначальное осознавание без двойственности воспринимаемого и воспринимающего, также существующее как абсолютное" 

Васубандху, Мипам Ринпоче, Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамгон Конгтрул. Абсолютное и относительное в буддизме. М.: Ганга, Сватан, 2012. — С. 144.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Раз уж решили возродить эту тему, да и в параллельных темах много сейчас  пишут о мадхьямаке в Кагью.

Чтоб не быть многословным, оставлю ссылку на описание курса, как мадхьямаку изучают в KIBI (Karmapa International Buddhist Institute )

http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/uma.htm

----------

Tong Po (31.05.2015), Дубинин (29.05.2015), Фил (29.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Раз уж решили возродить эту тему, да и в параллельных темах много сейчас  пишут о мадхьямаке в Кагью.
> 
> Чтоб не быть многословным, оставлю ссылку на описание курса, как мадхьямаку изучают в KIBI (Karmapa International Buddhist Institute )
> 
> http://www.ipc.ru/~karmapa/uma.htm


Лекции по жентонг - неинформативны. Сборник переводов Устьянцева, в отличие от них, даёт по теме представление.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Евгений В. Балакирев,  по ссылке ведь  не сам курс, а его описание. Позволяющее понять, что изучается, в какой последовательности и  по каким текстам.

----------

Евгений В. Балакирев (30.05.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.05.2015)

----------


## Евгений В. Балакирев

> Евгений В. Балакирев,  по ссылке ведь  не сам курс, а его описание. Позволяющее понять, что изучается, в какой последовательности и  по каким текстам.


Извините. Эта информация бесспорно полезна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> В своих книгах Его Святейшество Далай-лама относит четыре основные школы тибетского буддизма к последователям философских воззрений Рангтонг. В то же время, изучив вопрос более детально, мне удалось выяснить что например в Кагью довольно много последователей Жентонг. Следовательно возникли следующие вопросы: 
> 
> Философские воззрения какой традиции являются основными в Кагью и непосредственно в Карма Кагью?
> Как в традиции Кагью уживаются Рангтонг и Жентонг?
> Кто из изветсных последователей Карма Кагью является (являлся) сторонником Рангтонг?
> Какие тексты традиции Кагью посвящены Рангтонг?
> 
> Заранее благодарен.


В КК еще детонг есть, но они не концентрируются на философии. Много знаешь или мало - это не важно,Главное знать то самое, что сработает и выведет из обусловленного мира.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> В КК еще детонг есть, но они не концентрируются на философии.


 Детонг не является философским понятием,это переживание  испытываемое в практике высших тантр.


http://geshe.ru/books/HHDLXIV/PEREZHIVANIE_DETONG.pdf

----------

Дондог (20.09.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Детонг не является философским понятием,это переживание  испытываемое в практике высших тантр.
> 
> 
> http://geshe.ru/books/HHDLXIV/PEREZHIVANIE_DETONG.pdf


Самый филосовский - это рантонг, остальное для рассуждений мало пригодно.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Самый филосовский - это рантонг, остальное для рассуждений мало пригодно.


  Не складывайте все в одну кучу,по принципу созвучности слов,по примеру одного малограмотного датчанина.Рангтонг и шентонг,это разные направления буддийской философии мадхьямака.Детонг-это переживание в практике.
  О философии можно и порассуждать,а непосредственное переживание не передать словами.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Не складывайте все в одну кучу,по принципу созвучности слов,по примеру одного малограмотного датчанина.Рангтонг и шентонг,это разные направления буддийской философии мадхьямака.Детонг-это переживание в практике.
>   О философии можно и порассуждать,а непосредственное переживание не передать словами.


мне ваш тон не нра.
желаю найти других более подходящих собеседников

----------


## Мохан

Есть ли какая-то литература по данной тематике ? Введение в мадхьямику у меня есть. Интересует на русском и желательно со спорами между двумя позициями. Ну или хоть что-то. Сойдет в виде лекции какого-нибудь  геше в аудио или видео формате.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть ли какая-то литература по данной тематике ? .


Кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо Ринпоче, Кхенчен Трангу Ринпоче

 Последовательные стадии медитации на пустотность. Практика умиротворения и прозрения.

----------

Aion (28.03.2016), Мохан (27.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

Не надо "много слов любви". В современной ортодоксальной, классической, качественной кагью ключом к познанию является рангтонг.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не надо "много слов любви". В современной ортодоксальной, классической, качественной кагью ключом к познанию является рангтонг.


На тексты Первого Джамгён Конгтрюл Ринпоче, написавшего комментарии на все основные Учения Кагью, разве уже не опираются ?

----------

Aion (28.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Владимир Николаевич;750685]На тексты Первого Джамгён Конгтрюл Ринпоче, написавшего комментарии на все основные Учения Кагью, разве уже не опираются ?[/QUOTE[/U]

Смотря кто и с какими целями.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Смотря кто и с какими целями.


Как кто ?
Последователи и Учителя традиций Кагью. 

(цели же вроде во всех традициях северного буддизма -  общие : )

----------

Aion (28.03.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Если честно даже не знаю зачем люди рассуждают на темы жентонга. Жентонг формировался как средство понимания полученного медитативного опыта. В линии Джонанг, например, жентонг называют "йогическим" воззрением, и в передачи Джонанг Жентонг очень глубоко связан с тем опытом, который получают в затворе по йогам Калачкары.

----------


## Aion

> Если честно даже не знаю зачем люди рассуждают на темы жентонга.


Ну нравится людям рассуждать, вот и рассуждают. Что в этом плохого?  :Smilie:

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Ну нравится людям рассуждать, вот и рассуждают. Что в этом плохого?


Хозяин - барин, конечно, но на нашем уровне лучше уж над какими-нибудь 4 мыслями, поворачивающими ум к Дхарме, рассуждать. ИМХО.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Взгляд _жентонг_ изучают, как в Кагью так и в Ньингма.
Ведь если не будет _взгляда_, то и _созерцать_ нечего будет. Кстати и Всеведующий Долтопа, как и Джецюн Таранатха, не только медитировали, но и изучали и наставляли по жентонг, учёными были.

----------

Aion (28.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Взгляд _жентонг_ изучают, как в Кагью так и в Ньингма.
> Ведь если не будет _взгляда_, то и _созерцать_ нечего будет. Кстати и Всеведующий Долтопа, как и Джецюн Таранатха, не только медитировали, но и изучали и наставляли по жентонг, учёными были.


Вы удивитесь, но живой перерожденец Таранатхи - ЕС    Джецюн Дампа Богдо геген Ринпоче Девятый - был при жизни последователем рангтонг.

----------


## Aion

> Хозяин - барин, конечно, но на нашем уровне лучше уж над какими-нибудь 4 мыслями, поворачивающими ум к Дхарме, рассуждать. ИМХО.


Если жентонг мыслится кем-то как адхарма, такому "мыслителю" лучше вообще не думать. Имхо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Взгляд _жентонг_ изучают, как в Кагью так и в Ньингма.
> Ведь если не будет _взгляда_, то и _созерцать_ нечего будет. Кстати и Всеведующий Долтопа, как и Джецюн Таранатха, не только медитировали, но и изучали и наставляли по жентонг, учёными были.


Не, ну, ок, если вы можете открыть "Горную дхарму" и что-то действительно понимать без достаточного опыта в медитации, то пожалуйста.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Если жентонг мыслится кем-то как адхарма, такому "мыслителю" лучше вообще не думать. Имхо.


Если кто-то мыслит в категориях различных лозунгов-клише, не разбираясь в том, что за ними стоит, этот человек создаёт себе карму следования лозунгам-клише. Ничего хорошего, в итоге, не пожнёт.

----------


## Aion

> Если кто-то мыслит в категориях различных лозунгов-клише, не разбираясь в том, что за ними стоит, этот человек создаёт себе карму следования лозунгам-клише. Ничего хорошего, в итоге, не пожнёт.


Критерий того, что некто разбирается в том, что стоит за лозунгами-клише, в студию!

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Критерий того, что некто разбирается в том, что стоит за лозунгами-клише, в студию!


Неа, нету у меня такого чёткого критерия  :Smilie:  Но в плане рантонг/жентонг проблески понимания - это, наверное, объяснить, в первом приближении, различия подходов на примере мытья чашки и на других обывательских примерах  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не, ну, ок, если вы можете открыть "Горную дхарму" и что-то действительно понимать без достаточного опыта в медитации, то пожалуйста.


В Кагью жентонг изучают по текстам Учителей Кагью  и под руководством Кхенпо Кагью.
Так выше дал ссылку на небольшую книгу Кхенпо Цультрим Гьямцо Ринпоче, написанную по тексту Первого Джамгён Конгтрюл Ринпоче.

Коренными текстами _жентонг_ являются Дхармадхарматавибханга и Махаяноттаратантрашастра - это Учения полученные Учителем Асангой от АрьяМайтреи, и пришедшие в Тибет через Майтрипу (одного из Учителей Марпы)

Наверно надо ещё написать, что в Кагью - жентонг не противоречит рангтонг, но дополняет. Изучается и тот и тот взгляд.

----------

Aion (28.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (28.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Но в плане рантонг/жентонг проблески понимания - это, наверное, объяснить, в первом приближении, различия подходов на примере мытья чашки и на других обывательских примерах


А зачем метать бисер?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Нико (28.03.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> А зачем метать бисер?


Я тоже не понимаю зачем  :Smilie:  Но может кто-то спать по ночам не может, так хочет знать чем рантонг от жентонга отличается  :Smilie:

----------


## Мохан

Сейчас глупый вопрос задам, пожалуй. Но я запутался и сам не разберусь видимо. Чем жентонг отличается от йогочары/виджняновады/читтаматры ? Или это одно и то же на разных языках ?
Сличаю и пробую осмыслить позиции и вроде бы надо ставить знак =, но может я не улавливаю чего-то  ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Жентонг есть тибетская обработка позднейшей виджнянавады с поддержкой тантризма и местного шаманизма (бон).

----------

Мохан (28.03.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

...подлинное воззрение «пустоты от себя», будучи воззрением срединного пути, общим для сутры и тантры, представляет собой непосредственное противоядие, пригодное для устранения омрачений (клеш) на путях как хинаяны, так и махаяны. *Тем не менее, при приближении к настоящему обретению всеведения, пустота объясняется так, как она представлена в следующей цитате из «Тантры Калачакры»*:

Если анализировать скандхи, окажется, что они пусты,
Лишены какой-либо вещественности, подобно стволу плантана .
*Но это не та пустота,
Что наделена всеми наивысшими качествами .*

Первые две строки ... согласно объяснению Кхедруба Норзанга Гьяцо, указывают на процесс анализирования психофизических совокупностей (скандх) с использованием логических аргументов, таких как «ни единичное, ни множественное» и распознавания пустоты, являющейся просто отрицанием подлинного существования. Медитативное освоение результата подобного анализа действует как противоядие от восприятия вещей в качестве подлинно реальных.
*Однако медитация, объектом которой является одна лишь такая пустота, не может приблизить нас к подлинному плоду, обретению всеведения. Для его достижения необходимо осваивать «пустоту, наделенную всеми наивысшими качествами».
...
Таким образом, даже если имеется подлинное воззрение «изначально присущей пустоты» (рангтонг) о которой говорится в текстах, самого по себе этого не достаточно для достижения всеведения.*

His Holiness the Dalai Lama. _Mind in comfort and ease : the vision of enlightenment in the great perfection_

----------

Aion (29.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Нельзя-же-так! Только прочитал цитату, так и впал в пустоту обладающими всеми качествами..(( (а ведь к холодильнику собирался.. эх просветление моё- будь не ладно- грехи тяжкие...((

----------

Нико (28.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (29.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сейчас глупый вопрос задам, пожалуй. Но я запутался и сам не разберусь видимо. Чем жентонг отличается от йогочары/виджняновады/читтаматры ? Или это одно и то же на разных языках ?
> Сличаю и пробую осмыслить позиции и вроде бы надо ставить знак =, но может я не улавливаю чего-то  ?


Вообще очень интересный и тонкий вопрос   :Kiss: 

Насколько понимаю в Кагью и Асанга и Нагарджуна считаются Мадхьямаками. И то, что Учения Третьего Поворота, являются окончательными.
Но взгляд когда некое сознание истинно существует, само по себе, считается не полным.  Также и отрицание существования сознания является крайностью. 
Очень хорошо сказал Гьялва Кармапа:
Чтобы мы не искали - находим только Ум.
Когда ищем сам Ум - не находим ничего.

имхо: распространённый взгляд на Читтаматру, как о самосущем сознании, в Кагью считается не глубоким. Но с позиции того, что природа Ума существа пуста и не-концептуальна подобно пространству, но в отличии от полностью пустого не-концептуального пространства рангтонг,  обладает ещё и ясностью осознавания. Также всё что осознаётся - осознаётся в этом ясном пространстве осознавания. 
Таким образом: пустота, ясность и переживания чего бы то не было - не существуют сами по себе. Но и не не-существуют вообще.

----------

Нико (28.03.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

По словам Третьего Додрубчена Джигме Тенпе Нимы, когда абсолютная истина обсуждается в аспекте обучения, о ней говорится преимущественно в категориях неутверждающего отрицания (рангтонг). Но когда дело доходит до медитативного освоения пустоты, здесь ее лучше рассматривать с позиции утверждающего отрицания (жентонг).
His Holiness the Dalai Lama. _Mind in comfort and ease : the vision of enlightenment in the great perfection_

----------

Aion (01.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> По словам Третьего Додрубчена Джигме Тенпе Нимы, когда абсолютная истина обсуждается в аспекте обучения, о ней говорится преимущественно в категориях неутверждающего отрицания (рангтонг). Но когда дело доходит до медитативного освоения пустоты, здесь ее лучше рассматривать с позиции утверждающего отрицания (жентонг).
> His Holiness the Dalai Lama. _Mind in comfort and ease : the vision of enlightenment in the great perfection_


А что должна сия цитата показать? практическую данность? 
Ежели мы обесценив всё подряд, пребываем в *том*, что "нельзя вспомнить", то это "нельзя вспомнить"- субъективно определяем как "утверждающее  отрицание" ?
Ну как бы да..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что должна сия цитата показать? практическую данность?


Сия цитата приведена в контексте заявленной темы, как она озвучена в стартовом топике.
Не больше и не меньше.

----------


## Дубинин

> Сия цитата приведена в контексте заявленной темы, как она озвучена в стартовом топике.
> Не больше и не меньше.


Эх опять за "просветление" разговор пресекли- буквоеды сухари. :Frown:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что должна сия цитата показать? практическую данность? 
> Ежели мы обесценив всё подряд, пребываем в *том*, что "нельзя вспомнить", то это "нельзя вспомнить"- субъективно определяем как "утверждающее  отрицание" ?
> Ну как бы да..


Насколько понимаю, с позиции Кагью:
Взгляд рангтонг отсекает крайние концепции, взгляд жентонг нужен для постижения единства _пустоты и ясности\пространства и осознавания_.

----------


## Дубинин

> Насколько понимаю, с позиции Кагью:
> Взгляд рангтонг отсекает крайние концепции, взгляд жентонг нужен для постижения единства _пустоты и ясности\пространства и осознавания_.


Я не думаю, что : ".. жентонг нужен для постижения...", для этого и "первой половины"- рантонга хватит. Просто сам факт говорения о..., вспоминания о..медитатативного возвращения умом к тому, что "только что делал", может осуществиться только путём утверждения.

----------

Нико (01.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не думаю, что : ".. жентонг нужен для постижения...", для этого и "первой половины"- рантонга хватит. Просто сам факт говорения о..., вспоминания о..медитатативного возвращения умом к тому, что "только что делал", может осуществиться только путём утверждения.


В цитате "утверждающее отрицание" - просто перевод термина _жентонг_. 
С таким же успехом можно было бы использовать и словосочетания "пустота иного" или "ино-пустота".

Ну, а "неутверждающее отрицание", в цитате - просто перевод _рангтонг_ 

Кмк. лучше оставить термины _жентонг_ и  _рангтонг_ без перевода )
Возможно тогда будет даже более понятно:
По словам Третьего Додрубчена Джигме Тенпе Нимы, когда абсолютная истина обсуждается в аспекте обучения, о ней говорится преимущественно в категориях рангтонг. Но когда дело доходит до медитативного освоения пустоты, здесь ее лучше рассматривать с позиции жентонг.

( правда ещё словосочетание _абсолютная истина_ , слух режет  :Smilie:  )

----------

Aion (01.04.2016), Мохан (01.04.2016), Сергей Хос (01.04.2016)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В цитате "утверждающее отрицание" - просто перевод термина _жентонг_. 
> С таким же успехом можно было бы использовать и словосочетания "пустота иного" или "ино-пустота".
> 
> Ну, а "неутверждающее отрицание", в цитате - просто перевод _рангтонг_


Неутверждающее отрицание (также безусловное отрицание, неимпликативный или неаффирмативный негатив), тиб. med dgag, санскр. prasajya-pratiṣedha – безусловное отрицание наличия объекта, не предполагающее никакого последующего утверждения. Соответствует логическому утверждению «[это] не существует». Например, утверждение «Дед Мороз не существует» не предполагает возможности его обнаружения где-либо ни при каких обстоятельствах.
Утверждающее отрицание (также условное отрицание, импликативный или аффирмативный негатив), тиб. ma yin dgag, санскр. paryudāsa-pratiṣedha – отрицание наличия объекта, предполагающее возможность последующего его обнаружения при определенных условиях. Соответствует логическому утверждению «[это] отсутствует». Например, утверждение «Дед Мороз отсутствует» предполагает возможность его последующего появления.
 :Smilie:

----------

Aion (01.04.2016), Tong Po (27.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Неутверждающее отрицание (также безусловное отрицание, неимпликативный или неаффирмативный негатив), тиб. med dgag, санскр. prasajya-pratiṣedha – безусловное отрицание наличия объекта, не предполагающее никакого последующего утверждения. Соответствует логическому утверждению «[это] не существует». Например, утверждение «Дед Мороз не существует» не предполагает возможности его обнаружения где-либо ни при каких обстоятельствах.
> Утверждающее отрицание (также условное отрицание, импликативный или аффирмативный негатив), тиб. ma yin dgag, санскр. paryudāsa-pratiṣedha – отрицание наличия объекта, предполагающее возможность последующего его обнаружения при определенных условиях. Соответствует логическому утверждению «[это] отсутствует». Например, утверждение «Дед Мороз отсутствует» предполагает возможность его последующего появления.


Предлагаю вот такую "инотрактовку":

Рангтонг = "В Деде Морозе нет Деда Мороза". = Форма есть пустота. = Неутверждающее отрицание. = Отсутствие вымышленного Деда Мороза. Ведёт к постижению истинного способа существования ДМ.

Щентонг = В Деде Морозе нет всей недедоморозности. = Пустота есть форма. = Утверждающее отрицание. = Отсутствие в Деде Морозе всего остального, чем он не является. Ведёт к имплицитному постижению дедоморозных свойств невымышленного ДМ. 

 :Smilie:

----------

Фил (01.04.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> Щентонг = В Деде Морозе нет всей недедоморозности. = Пустота есть форма. = Утверждающее отрицание. = Отсутствие в Деде Морозе всего остального, чем он не является. Ведёт к имплицитному постижению дедоморозных свойств невымышленного ДМ...


И чего? И сведётся твой утверждающий мороз к удовлетворению, от имени: "Дед мороз"- наложенного на сантехника с ватной бородой- припаханного коллективом детского сада № 3- для чудесного появления. (при оговаривании изначально: "а что "является- Дедом Морозом?" (а если не оговорить- то в ересь- нигилизм впадаешь)
Это я к тому, что "прибывать"- нельзя не по жентонгу- ни по рантонгу, это просто "пенкИ"- для возвращения в "состояние", или средство занять время- головастым)))

----------

Фил (01.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это я к тому, что "прибывать"- нельзя не по жентонгу- ни по рантонгу, это просто "пенкИ"- для возвращения в "состояние", или средство занять время- головастым)))


Где-то посредине, между  :Smilie: 
Природа мерцает.

----------

Дубинин (01.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Предлагаю вот такую "инотрактовку":
> 
> Рангтонг = "В Деде Морозе нет Деда Мороза". = Форма есть пустота. = Неутверждающее отрицание. = Отсутствие вымышленного Деда Мороза. Ведёт к постижению истинного способа существования ДМ.
> 
> Щентонг = В Деде Морозе нет всей недедоморозности. = Пустота есть форма. = Утверждающее отрицание. = Отсутствие в Деде Морозе всего остального, чем он не является. Ведёт к имплицитному постижению дедоморозных свойств невымышленного ДМ.


_Форма_ есть _пустота_.
_Пустота_ есть _форма_.
_Форма_ и _пустота_ неразделимы. 
(и так далее по отношению ко всем элементам опыта (а то часто останавливаются на публикации строки только касательно _формы_))

"Инотрактовка" всё-таки подразумевает наличие качеств _пустоты_, тоесть _пустотность_. Иначе получим самосущее существование самой _пустоты_, как некоего реально существующего отдельного элемента. Реально самосуществующую _абсолютную истину_  - _пустоту_. 

 :Smilie:

----------

Мохан (01.04.2016), Фил (01.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

Пустота пуста  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2016)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Предлагаю вот такую "инотрактовку":
> 
> Рангтонг = "В Деде Морозе нет Деда Мороза". = Форма есть пустота. = Неутверждающее отрицание. = Отсутствие вымышленного Деда Мороза. Ведёт к постижению истинного способа существования ДМ.
> 
> Щентонг = В Деде Морозе нет всей недедоморозности. = Пустота есть форма. = Утверждающее отрицание. = Отсутствие в Деде Морозе всего остального, чем он не является. Ведёт к имплицитному постижению дедоморозных свойств невымышленного ДМ.


Можно так:
рантонг - что бы стать Дедом Морозом, надо приобретать качества Деда Мороза,
жентонг - мы все уже и так Деды Морозы, надо только очиститься от тех качеств, которые препятствуют сиянию природы Деда Мороза.

----------


## Харуказе

> Пустота пуста


от пустоты.

----------

Фил (01.04.2016)

----------


## Фил

> от пустоты.


И от самой себя и от другого.
Пустотность также свойство пустоты.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Пустота пуста


По-разному  :Cool:

----------

